
Wave Computing Extends AI Lead Through Acquisition of MIPS - based2
https://wavecomp.ai/wave-computing-extends-ai-lead-by-targeting-edge-of-cloud-through-acquisition-of-mips
======
based2
[https://www.heise.de/newsticker/meldung/KI-Spezialist-
Wave-C...](https://www.heise.de/newsticker/meldung/KI-Spezialist-Wave-
Computing-kauft-MIPS-4080057.html)

